# Samson MM01 measurement mic + RoomEQ wizard+ Mbox ?



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello, 

I am kind of newbie to the calibration and would like to measure the frequency response of my speakers.

I have:

Macbook Pro with RoomEQ Wizard software;
Samson MM01 measurement microphone;
Radio Shack 33-2055 SPL Meter;

Has anyone worked with this setup, if yes how would I set it up and calibrate it ?
I don't really know where to start from. 

Mbox Has 2 inputs and 2 outputs.

So I plug the mic into channel 1+ phantom power mic in/line out, and channel 2 loop to output L.
Output R i split in two to the speakers with the Y cable ?

If this step is right, what do i do then ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You definitely need to read The REW HELP FILES and also see the REW Connection Basics thread.

Your Mac has stereo line-in and line-out capability, so it should be fine.

If you plan to use the Samsom microphone, you'll require a calibration file for it. We have the calibration file for the Radio Shack meter on the download page, but not for the Samson mic. You'll need one.

You'll need a couple breakout adapters to get access to the right channel. This is the only channel you'll be using. You will first connect a cable from line-out right to line-in right and do a soundcard calibration. Once completed, the file is saved and loaded into REW, and then you take a measure of the loopback cable, and it should be ruler flat.

That should get you started.

brucek


----------

